# Animated Ouija Board



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

This year for my annual party, I am having a witch/witchcraft theme in the living room. Here is the first prop. I tried to give it a dirty aged look to match the 1960's ouija board. Thanks to DaveintheGrave and his how to on Halloween Forum for the inspiration!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The box is beautifully done - nice look of age and use. A lot of folks find a ouija board a little unnerving, so seeing one moving unattended should make for an excellent bit of atmosphere in your haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, that should lend a nice spooky touch!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Agreed, Excellent job of aging on the board and your mechanics are spot on.
The pointers in the old original boards were wooden with no hole, later a hole was added. 
But even with the plastic pointer it looks very good.
Is that a wiper motor and a 9volt battery ? I thought those motors were all 12 volt.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a beautiful prop! The aging technique looks great. I really like the idea of the movement. What a wonderful accent piece for your party. Nice job!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

It's a 12v vent motor, but a 9v runs it fine for over 5 hours, a bit slower, but i like the speed. I'll post a video when i get a chance. Thx for the comments. I'm really happy with the turnout of this one.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the ouija board and box. I'd love to make something like that, but Roxy doesn't like Ouija boards.  I'm sure the pointer moving on it's own will creep people out.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Most Excellent! Well done, and well thought out.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

VERY cool!! I might have to give this a try for my witch's scene.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Video in action


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! I thought it was cool before as a static shot but seeing it in action - awesome!! Do you have or can take a video of the mechanics in action?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...animated-ouija-board-vent-motor-part-1-a.html

Daveinthegrave's how to. Everything you will need is here. It's what I used.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

weaz said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...animated-ouija-board-vent-motor-part-1-a.html
> 
> Daveinthegrave's how to. Everything you will need is here. It's what I used.


Thanks!!! I really love the antique look of yours.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How noisy is it when it's running/working?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

It does'nt make too much noise. You hear the motor slightly and a bit of the planchard on the board, but I plan to have some eerie background music to drown it all out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome!!! Excellent aging and the movement is cool as hell! That will unnerve a few people for sure!


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

That is awesome... I know some people that would totally freak out if they saw this irl... I'm so gonna try and make this for this year...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful! Wonderful job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

So, guess who has new plans for this weekend? Cleaning can wait!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks MUCH better than the super low-budget version I tried last year.


----------

